# VW Golf 1.4 TSI P0033 and P0234



## johnhorgan1 (Nov 16, 2020)

I am getting these fault codes any help please ?

Date: 2022-06-25 16:24

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAW249168
Car: Volkswagen Golf
Year: 2010
Body type: 5-dr hatchback
Engine: CAVD
Mileage: 161710 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
01 Engine

System description: MED17.5.5 G
Software number: 03C906027BA
Software version: 5860
Hardware number: 03C907309B
Coding: 0000077

Trouble codes:
P0033 - Turbo Charger Bypass Valve Control Circuit
Intermittent
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 161681 km
P0243 - Turbo/Super Charger Wastegate Solonoid A
Intermittent
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 161681 km


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Volkswagen Golf mk6 caxa engine 1.4 TSI – fault codes P0033 turbocharger recirculating air solenoid valve & P0243 boost pressure Solenoid valve (waste gate solenoid) | P & G Motors - Seven Hills







pandgmotors.com.au


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

https://www.vwclub.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?t=213187


----------



## johnhorgan1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks but these connections are good.


----------



## johnhorgan1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Seems to be ok now after deleting the fault codes again.
I had just replaced all the pistons as one was cracked and there was a lot of oil in the supercharger and its circuit. Maybe the oil clearing has improved the situation ?


----------

